# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  URGENCE FOURRIERE : STOMMY MALE 2ANS, AMERICAN STAFF LOF (77)

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Stommy
*Type:* American Staffordshire Terrier
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 URGENCE FOURRIERE : STOMMY MALE 2ANS, AMERICAN STAFF LOF (77)
Stommy a été trouvé errant et est arrivé en fourrière
Le propriétaire a été contacté mais nest jamais venu le chercher
Cest un chien extrêmement gentil avec de bonnes bases déducation
Il nest pas ok congénères et devra donc être le seul animal de la famille
Evalué 1/4
Identifié, vacciné (passeport), et stérilisé
Stommy est un chien de 2e catégorie pour le détenir il faut:
- être majeur
- avoir une formation
- un casier judiciaire vierge
- une assurance

Diffusion autorisée partout

A prévoir pour toute adoption : pré-visite et post-visite à votre domicile effectuée par un(e) bénévole. Contrat dadoption par lassociation SADF avec participation aux frais vétérinaires.

Contact : Florence
Tél. : 06 07 59 27 88
Mail : flody.sy@gmail.com
MP : Florence Adam
Ou remplir le formulaire daccueil en ligne :
Formulaire de demande dadoption
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1bgQJFopxkhFedkS2p88SVV36O7hhIw_gz48QTGLO2eo/viewform?embedded=true

----------


## France34

Toujours en fourrière , STOMMY ?

----------


## doriant

"en cours d'adoption" precisé le 22mai

----------

